# Military Shadow Box



## MarinePoolee92 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Hey everyone im new here, and I was just wondering if anybody could help me find some plans for a Military Shadow Box. I want to include two flags, one a U.S. flag, and one a Marine Corps. flag. I also would like to include an NCO sword into the design. I am making this for my senior final woods project, and am presenting this to my recruiter when i leave for bootcamp. Any help would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

marinepoole, while it would be a very nice gift, I'd recommend you wait until someone who mentors you or something retires. Giving this as a "recruitment" gift would be too generous in my opinion and it's usually a gift given at retirement, not just "whenever". I'm sure your recruiter is important to you but unless the recruiter is related to you or was a very good friend of yours before recruitment, I'll wager you're just a number to him. No offense intended here.

All that said, it might be difficult to incorporate all three elements into the design easily. Maybe the US flag at the top with the sword horizontal and the MC flag underneath? Unless you're looking for a very "standard" shadow box, which this isn't, you'll likely have to design it yourself.


----------



## MarinePoolee92 (Dec 7, 2010)

I was thinking about making a duplicate for my retired grandfather, but he was Army, i could still do the same thing just a different flag. The only problem with that is that id have to get an army officer's sword for him which can be costly, but if I took the sword out it might be easier.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

A simple diamond shaped shadow box will fit the flag at the top with rank insignia, medals and ribbons underneath quite nicely. Check out "AL-B-Cuttn Wud"'s threads on here and a couple of other folks. They do some damn fine shadow boxes that you can use for inspiration in your design, whether for your grandfather or someone else.


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

try this guy he does some pretty cool boxes
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/bip-11428/


----------



## VB Woodworker (Dec 28, 2009)

This guy does too.

www.esteemedwoodcrafts.com

Eric


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

MarinePoolee92 said:


> *Hey everyone im new here, and I was just wondering if anybody could help me find some plans for a Military Shadow Box. I want to include two flags, one a U.S. flag, and one a Marine Corps. flag. I also would like to include an NCO sword into the design. I am making this for my senior final woods project, and am presenting this to my recruiter when i leave for bootcamp. Any help would be greatly appreciated.*


 
Take a look at some pics in my album and let me know if there's something that you like the design and I'll walk you through how I made it. 

Great thought, but would like to add my 22+ years worth of cents (US Navy)....instead of your recruiter being the recipient, why not give to the family of a fallen warrior....sort of puts meaning behind made in America doesn't.

Let me know if I can help with anything.


----------



## MarinePoolee92 (Dec 7, 2010)

Allright gentlemen, i am currently finishing a nightstand in my class and i was wondering if it is possible to get glue spots removed after you have stained it. I dont think it would be possible to do that without sanding and starting over, but if you guys know any secrets that would be great.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

marinepoole, I've never had any luck with that. It's always "back to sanding" in order to get the glue spots to disappear. Others with better skills than I may have some other options though.


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your glue spots buddy.
I can think of no other way than to sand the whole thing down past the glue spot and re stain.


----------

